
Complex animated transitions in React - npm_start
https://github.com/sghall/resonance
======
paradite
Very nice. I enjoyed using d3 before all the Angular and React stuff came
along. With this I can now "idiomatically" do d3 stuff in React.

------
jdonaldson
I really wanted to live in the alternative world where d3 was extended to
cover more react-like use cases, rather than the other way around.

------
twii
Interesting. How many kb's will be added to your bundle, including
dependencies?

------
felipellrocha
How are you handling animations here?

